
Tesla autopilot prevented car from hitting a pedestrian - rottyguy
http://electrek.co/2016/07/21/tesla-autopilot-saved-life-prevented-serious-injury-pedestrian-dc/
======
perseusprime11
We will see both good and bad with Tesla's autopilot. I would have liked for
Musk to come out strongly after the last accident and reassure all of us that
he will double down on autopilot and will improve it's safety by 10x.

